# NOR CAL SHOWS AND EVENTS 2015



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Please post up your upcoming shows and event flyers or links to your threads here... I'll go through the first few pages and copy then paste some links on here... Bay Area Nor Cal Central Cal 510 925 707 415 650 916 209 559 etc.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...b-shrimp-feed-jan-31-2015-a.html#post21517466


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...s-annual-toy-drive-car-show.html#post21512841


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Not too many of them up yet... let's get this thread started...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

5 de mayo cruise SF mission district


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Sorry for the Christmas chicks for an event taking place in june  I hooked this flier up just to lock in the date on the events calendar... hope to see some of you out there! Free for the cars and whole family

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...back-nichol-park-richmond-cali-6-27-15-a.html


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

GUS 650 said:


> Please post up your upcoming shows and event flyers or links to your threads here... I'll go through the first few pages and copy then paste some links on here... Bay Area Nor Cal Central Cal 510 925 707 415 650 916 209 559 etc.


:biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## essjpete6495 (Dec 3, 2013)

View attachment 1522146


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE 3rd Annual Hollister San Benito High School Super Benefit Car Show & Concert..... All Proceeds Benefit the Sport Athletic Department! Saturday March 7th 2015...... (Rain Date Saturday March 14th 2015)...Flyer Coming Soon


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

View attachment 1522146


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/448481-4th-annual-san-jo-cruda-fest.html#post21601090


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Need a Dj for your car show? The Cholo Dj is available for that event. Call to reserve your date. 323.557.2854 Mike
Not just a Dj, but an mc and entertainer. I have a dance contest with the kids and the adults, a big silly string fight just before the trophies, and I will promote all of your raffle ticket sales, promote all vendors, announce raffle and trophy winners.
All you have to do is reserve your date and pay on the date of the event. See you out there soon.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Need a Dj for your car show? The Cholo Dj is available for that event. Call to reserve your date. 323.557.2854 Mike
> Not just a Dj, but an mc and entertainer. I have a dance contest with the kids and the adults, a big silly string fight just before the trophies, and I will promote all of your raffle ticket sales, promote all vendors, announce raffle and trophy winners.
> All you have to do is reserve your date and pay on the date of the event. See you out there soon.


Right on mike... ill keep you posted for june... ill run it through my boyz


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE 2015 LOWRIDER WEST COAST TOUR!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

STKN209 said:


>


isnt this about the same date as the socios? Just a question.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

LURCH63 said:


> isnt this about the same date as the socios? Just a question.


Socios is the May 24th


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Socios is the weekend before. I think it's the 24th


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Come join us on 1/25


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Need a Dj for your car show? The Cholo Dj is available for that event. Call to reserve your date. 323.557.2854 Mike
> Not just a Dj, but an mc and entertainer. I have a dance contest with the kids and the adults, a big silly string fight just before the trophies, and I will promote all of your raffle ticket sales, promote all vendors, announce raffle and trophy winners.
> All you have to do is reserve your date and pay on the date of the event. See you out there soon.




Call to reserve your date 323.557.2854


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendors or a Dj needed for this event?^^^


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

408 Ryder's CC annual backyard BBQ going to be on 
July 11 in San Jose...... Flier coming soon.mark the calendars gente always good times!:thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

FEARNONE cc 3rd carshow 

*New date:AUG 22* in sacramento.

@ shop smart


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

singlegate said:


> FEARNONE cc 3rd carshow aug 15 in sacramento.
> @ shop smart


I'm there.. Always a good one.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

GUS 650 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...b-shrimp-feed-jan-31-2015-a.html#post21517466


linc didn't work



GUS 650 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...s-annual-toy-drive-car-show.html#post21512841



old event


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> linc didn't work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: :drama:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

exotic rider said:


> I'm there.. Always a good one.


FEARNONE cc 3rd carshow 

*New date:AUG 22* in sacramento.

@ shop smart


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

quote this add and delete past events thanks

might not be in order... but it helps






















Niles cruise nights!!











June 27th in the city of Richmond Cali

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...back-nichol-park-richmond-cali-6-27-15-a.html

408 Ryder's CC annual backyard BBQ going to be on 
July 11 in San Jose...... Flier coming soon

FEARNONE cc 3rd carshow 

*New date:AUG 22* in sacramento.

@ shop smart


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

SnK AutoBody Grand Opening Visalia


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

Majestics Cen.Cal 28 years anniversary picnic flyer with location coming soonj


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Niles cruise nights!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

AND SEE MORE PHOTOS AT MY WEBSITE
http://www.lobostyleimages.com/beginningoftheyearcruise


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Need a Dj for your car show? 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

WATSONVILLE RIDERS 3 rd Annual BRINGIN IT BACK car show. 
April 18 at the Watsonville Fairgrounds


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

MAJESTICS CEN cal doing what we do, JUNE 20th 2015 in visalia. SAVE THE DATE ITS GOING DOWN AGAIN IN THE CENTRAL VALLEY BIGGER AND BETTER THAN LAST YEAR


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

watson rider said:


> WATSONVILLE RIDERS 3 rd Annual BRINGIN IT BACK car show.
> April 18 at the Watsonville Fairgrounds


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Anything going down this Sunday February 22nd? Post it por favor.


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


>


TTT...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THe Cholo Dj available to turn your car show into an event. 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Hot august nights RENO shows an cruise never stops aug 4th to 9th


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Anyone know what day the Derrick ward show in Brisbane is gonna be ?


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

MAJESTICS CEN cal doing what we do, JUNE 20th 2015 in visalia. SAVE THE DATE ITS GOING DOWN AGAIN IN THE CENTRAL VALLEY BIGGER AND BETTER THAN LAST YEAR
these are pics of last years event. this year will be bigger and better, more awards, cash prizes, raffles, free food, drinks, come out and have a good time in the park with the MAJESTICS. All is welcome. drama free event


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/647057-4th-annual-fathers-day-weekend-carshow-2015-june-13th.html
@West Valley Mall in Tracy Ca.


----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing you there carnal!!



brn2hop said:


> Hot august nights RENO shows an cruise never stops aug 4th to 9th


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

DONT MISS IT TOMORROW IN SALINAS


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

anything going on on 4-4 /4-5???


----------



## jando (Jun 26, 2011)

Saturday night movie night sacra drive in


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Watsonville Riders Car show this 
Saturday April 18th @ the Watsonville fairgrounds


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

For all my Nor Cal folks if your in Reno placing bets on the fight Sun May 3rd Check this out!!!


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

FEARNONE cc 3rd carshow 

*AUG 22 in sacramento.*

@ shop smart​


----------



## macc (Apr 19, 2006)

Anyone is Sac cruising today?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

PRE-SALE TICKETS NOW AVAILABLE @ WWW.IMPALASMAGAZINE.COM...


----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

NEXT SUNDAY


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

ONE WEEK AWAY IN THE CENTRL VALLEY THE 559. MAJESTICS CEN CAL 28 ANIVERSSERY THE PLACE TO BE VISALIA CA MOONEYS GROVE PARK, FOOD,DRINKS,RAFFLES AND AWARDS. COME AND HAVE A GREAT TIME WITH US.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

SAN JOSE CALIFAS HELLYER PARK JULY 12 _







Brandons Crossroads Brake Out Event_ 
*Brandon's Crossroads Foundation Inc. is Celebrating the Life of Brandon Castellanos and his legacy. BCFI is a non-profit foundation that is teaching the Latino Youth about organ & tissue donation and we are inviting all clubs and solo riders to its First Annual Get Together to join us on this special day. Free hotdogs with the fixing, chips, soda, water will be provided. The Buena Vista Site has a huge gazebo & BBQ pit that you are welcome to use as well. (No Alcohol of course, sorry guys & gals) we will also have several raffles for a top & bottom tool box, flat screen TV, tablet and several gift cards. BCFI will also be giving out special awards to select cars, trucks and bikes. These awards will be chosen by board members of Brandon's Crossroads and Special Guest celebrating this special day with us. And we will NOT be fallowing any type of score sheet and or class so every vehicle attending has a chance. 

Event is happening Sunday July 12, 2015 at Hellyer Park in San Jose CA. entry for parking is $6.00 (park sir-charge not us) and the event will be held at the Buena Vista Site located on the lake side of the park parallel to Hwy 101. Park opens at 8am and the event runs from 11am to 4pm. Although the parking lot for this site is large, it is still a first come first serve base's and space is limited. So clubs that want prime spots and to be together are encouraged to come early. Park Rangers have advised BCFI that holding or trying to save spots is not allowed due to Hellyer being a public access park. But you Guys and Gals already knew this, Right?  

Take a look at our video posted on YOUTUBE of Brandon's Cadillac being built. In the YouTube search box, enter Brandons Crossroad, look for the front end of the Cadillac, and hit go.
**]







​         *​ Any questions or comments are ALWAYS welcome. You can also PM me if you like, and I will get back to you ASAP. Thank You for taking the time to read my post, and we all look forward to seeing you guys and gals there Sunday July 12 2015. 

Paul Lemus
UNIQUES CAR CLUB​


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

will definatley b there paul.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

to the top


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Monday bump


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

to
the top


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

408 Ryder's BBQ


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

there It Is. sat and sunday booked

lets do this


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj available for Car Shows and Toy Drives...323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Lunch time at Hellyer Park. Brandons Crossroads having food and awards. Only cost $6.00 tht the park charges for entry. Our event is free..


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

FEARNONE cc 3rd carshow 

*AUG 22 in sacramento.*

@ shop smart


WE ARE HAVING A HOP.
​


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*FREE SHOW*


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*riverside pizza in rosville cruz nights*

RIVER SIDE PIZZA IN ROSEVILLE CRUZ NIGHTS, BRING OUT YOUR RIDES


----------

